# Autoverkauf - Zu seriöser Käufer???



## Unregistriert (1 März 2009)

Hallo Leute,

ich hab eine Frage zum Autoverkauf nach Spanien; mir wurde da nämlich ein Angebot gemacht und ich weiß nicht ob ich darauf eingehen soll...

Aber zuerst mal die Geschichte:

Mein Auto steht bei en bekannten Plattforment im Internet zum Verkauf. Eines Abends bekomm ich einen Anruf von einem interessierten Spanier (Firma) der mein Auto kaufen möchte. Preisverhandlung lief relativ schnell (ordentlicher Preis), ein ihm bekannter Sachverständiger möchte das Auto bar bezahlen und dann im abgemeldeten Zustand mit einem Transporter abholen. Bis hierher hab ich noch nichts unseriöses entdeckt, aber weiter geht's:
Ich sag ihm, dass ich einverstanden bin und er möchte mir ein Blatt per email schicken, wie weiter verfahren wird. OK!
Am nächsten Tag hab ich ne email von ihm bekommen in der alles so steht wie er es mir am Tag vorher erklärt hatte. Soweit so gut! Abends ruft der Gute mich wieder an, fragt ob ich mit dem schreiben einverstanden bin und will mir nen Kaufvertrag zuschicken. OK! 
Kaufvertrag ist mittlerweile auch angekommen, da drin steht der Kaufpreis + 200€ die ich mehr bekommen soll und dann aus steuerlichen Gründen direkt bei der Übergabe wieder zurückbezahle (also linke Tasche rechte Tasche...). Weiterhin steht seine Adresse drin und ein Privatverkauf unter Ausschluss der Gewährleistung ist auch erwähnt.
Wenn ich den Vertrag unterschrieben zurückgeschickt (email oder Fax) habe wird sich dieser Sachverständige mit mir in Verbindung setzen und einen Termin zur Ansicht und anschließender Übergabe machen. Er wird das Geld dann auch bar dabeihaben (telefonische Zusage!?) und mit mir auf die Bank gehen um das ganze dann auf Echtheit zu prüfen. Anschließend wird er das Auto dann mit einem Transporter mitnehmen....

Unterschrieben habe ich noch nichts, aber ich finde das dicke Haar in der Suppe noch nicht; keine Vorauzahlung, Geld in bar,... was soll ich denn tun?
Evtl. eine Klausel in den Vertrag einbauen, Geld wird bar übergeben, keine Checks... Preis nicht verhandelbar...???
Hat jemand von euch evtl. Erfahrungen mit solchen Anbietern gemacht???
Danke für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## Ghost 2007 (1 März 2009)

*AW: Autoverkauf - Zu seriöser Käufer???*

Dürfte hierher gehören...

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/48056-autoscout23-and-mobile24.html

Mods bitte tackern


----------



## Unregistriert (1 März 2009)

*AW: Autoverkauf - Zu seriöser Käufer???*

Nicht das der Sachverständige dann nur mit einem Scheck wedelt:
Unterschlagung bei Autokauf Auto - Kauf und Verkauf Forum 123recht.net

Oder so:
Betrug beim Autokauf bzw. Autoverkauf : KFZ-Sicherheit
Zitat: "Ich würde ein[en] Verkauf vor dem Polizeirevier ... vorziehen."

Sonst würde ich mal bei einer polizeilichen Beratungsstelle vorbeischauen. Dies müssten von Berufs wegen ja auf dem letzten Stand sein.

Denke daran: Erst das Geld auf der Bank einzahlen(und nicht nur irgendwo in der Bank prüfen) und dann erst die Papiere übergeben.


----------



## Reducal (2 März 2009)

*AW: Autoverkauf - Zu seriöser Käufer???*



Ghost 2007 schrieb:


> Dürfte hierher gehören...


Nein, dass ist dort ein ganz anderes Thema.



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch evtl. Erfahrungen mit solchen Anbietern gemacht?



Ich selbst hatte mal ein Auto an einen italienischen Händler verkauft. Da das der einzige Interessent für die Kiste war, baute ich natürlich auf den und hatte die selben Bauchschmerzen, wie du jetzt. Wir hatten alles telefonisch besprochen und in der Tat, der Typ kam mit einem Bündel echtem Geld und nahm das Fzg. wie besprochen mit.

Das wir in der EU leben hat sicher nicht nur Nachteile. Mein Vorteil hier, ein in D nicht begehrtes Auto (weiß, Klima, Automatik) stand schlicht damals für den italienischen Markt nicht zur Verfügung, hatte aber Nachfrage.


----------



## Unregistriert (20 März 2009)

*AW: Autoverkauf - Zu seriöser Käufer???*

Hallo,
kannst Du mir vielleicht sagen wie das ganze geendet ist, da mir gestern das gleiche Angebot unterbreitet wurde und ich nicht weis ob es seriös ist oder nicht.


----------



## Unregistriert (25 März 2009)

*AW: Autoverkauf - Zu seriöser Käufer???*

Geschädigte fürs Fernsehen dringend gesucht!!!

Hallo an alle, die hier so fleißig posten. Wir wollen diesen Autobetrügern gern auf die Spur kommen und suchen dafür dringend Geschädigte aus dem Raum Sachsen, Sachsen-Anhalt, Thüringen um darüber in unserer Fernsehsendung zu berichten. Kennt jemand Betroffene die beim Autoverkauf unseriöse Angebote erhalten haben oder auf diese Betrügermasche mit der Kundenvermittlung reingefallen sind???

Gern rufe ich euch zurück. Einfach Mail an [edit] 

Danke,
Juliane
Redakteurin


----------



## webwatcher (25 März 2009)

*AW: Autoverkauf - Zu seriöser Käufer???*

Aufrufe dieser Art nur nach vorheriger Absprache mit den Betreibern

Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de - Impressum


----------

